# Banana holder



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A couple days ago my Wife says to me, "I want a banana holder, made of oak". So, 2 days later, and on her B-day, she got one..
I had a 1x6 board.. Cut the base square and routed the top edge.. Freehand drew the holder using a french arc.. Cut it out, and routed the edges.. The hook is a length of brass tube that I formed using a spring on the outside, with a brass screw in the top so it won't slip through.. It stands 12" tall..
One coat of Golden Oak stain and screwed the top to the bottom..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike,

That's the prettiest Banana holder I've ever seen!

... it may be the ONLY banana holder I've ever seen...  

Nice job!!

That sure looks easier than just putting them in a basket, etc.

I think I'll ask my wife if she wants one...

That brass tubing looks like a long aluminum nail that has been cut off & bent... 

COOL! ... and SIMPLE!!

Thank you & Happy Birthday to your wife!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Mike. I should consider making one of those. I bet the wife is more than happy!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job Mike, looks like something my wife will ask for.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Mike! 

I had a store bought one years ago, but have not seen it in many moons. You have inspired me to maybe break down and make one of those


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Mike

I don't eat to many Bananas but that should would work great to hang my routers on    LOL hahahahaha 
The BOSS has the counter top full of all her toys , it's getting hard to cook dinner any more, Yes I do the cooking most of the time   
BUT she took my pepper away, dang it   she hid it good this time ,maybe the trash can   as you can tell it's dinner time here. 
Got to get the HAM out for Sunday and find my pepper  


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I have been using a plastic version of your project for about 10 years. The stupid thing is way too light and is forever getting knocked over. I see one in my future to do list. Very nicely done.

For those who are not aware, bananas are the closest match to humans when it comes to DNA. (Havent you seen people who are bananas?) The potasium content is just the thing to help prevent leg cramps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a very neat piece of woodwork Mike but how do you hold the last banana in the bunch? Harry


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks all.. She likes it..
I guess the last banana could be impaled on the hook..


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job Mike. And although it wasn't mentioned here, I've heard that banana hooks greatly reduce the bruising -- just laying in a bowl or on the counter causes it. 

Excellent reason to make one, and to stock up on a bunch of exotic wood, with all that money I'll be saving from not throwing out bruised bananas ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What last banana????????????
There is no such thing at our house.
SWMBO can't stand to see a lone banana. She has to eat it.


----------



## aginman (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been on Woodsmith for years. I am new to this forum. From the looks of that banana stand I can see I'll be learning a lot on this forum too. That is very good work.


----------



## MattwolfmAtt (May 10, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> A couple days ago my Wife says to me, "I want a banana holder, made of oak". So, 2 days later, and on her B-day, she got one..
> I had a 1x6 board.. Cut the base square and routed the top edge.. Freehand drew the holder using a french arc.. Cut it out, and routed the edges.. The hook is a length of brass tube that I formed using a spring on the outside, with a brass screw in the top so it won't slip through.. It stands 12" tall..
> One coat of Golden Oak stain and screwed the top to the bottom..


Sorry to resurrect this thread, but what kind of router bit did you use on the base? I'm new to this and can't figure it out based on the picture . . . roundover? Chamfer?

Thanks!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Matt,


From what it looks like to me, a roundover would be one way to do it.










Mike


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like that, will surprise Honey with one after our trip to Utah/Colorado next month.


----------

